# Shipping from Oz-Spain



## sainomono (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Can anyone give some advice on shipping things from Australia to Spain?
I am planning to move to Spain next year, and have all my things that I want to take with me in Melbourne. 
I would like to find a reliable and affordable company that can ship things for me from Melb to Madrid. 

Please help.

thanks

Sai


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sainomono said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone give some advice on shipping things from Australia to Spain?
> I am planning to move to Spain next year, and have all my things that I want to take with me in Melbourne.
> ...



Hi Sai

Affordable, depends what you are expecting .... I warn you it aint going to be cheap. What are we talking about? A few boxes or a 20' container? I know this might sound crazy, but depending on what you have it can be cheaper to ship to the UK and tranship to Spain. Just depends.


----------



## sainomono (Oct 27, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Sai
> 
> Affordable, depends what you are expecting .... I warn you it aint going to be cheap. What are we talking about? A few boxes or a 20' container? I know this might sound crazy, but depending on what you have it can be cheaper to ship to the UK and tranship to Spain. Just depends.


hi Starvinsky

Thanks for replying.
I want to ship a few furnitures (incl, Bed, a Sofa, study table, lamp...) and lots of books and a few sport gear, etc. So was hoping to find an affordable shipping company that can do door to door, and prob will need about 8 cubic metre container (not the whole 2 ft container).



Shipping to UK first might be a great way (to clear custom in UK first)....
Any recommendations?

sai


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sainomono said:


> hi Starvinsky
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> I want to ship a few furnitures (incl, Bed, a Sofa, study table, lamp...) and lots of books and a few sport gear, etc. So was hoping to find an affordable shipping company that can do door to door, and prob will need about 8 cubic metre container (not the whole 2 ft container).
> ...


Tell you what, unless you are particularly attached to stuff then IK wouls whittle it down. It would be cheaper to buy a new bed etc in Spain. Theres no such thing as an 8 cubic meter container though. The smallest shipping container would be 20' x 8' x 8'6". You would need therefore to ship as groupage and that means your stuff would need to be packed.

Try contacting this agent to get their agent details nearest to you
Welcome to Planetwide Ltd.


----------



## sainomono (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, Stravinsky


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Tell you what, unless you are particularly attached to stuff then IK wouls whittle it down. It would be cheaper to buy a new bed etc in Spain.


My missus is Australian and is always telling me how much cheaper a lot of items in Australia are compared to Spain and the UK.


> Theres no such thing as an 8 cubic meter container though. The smallest shipping container would be 20' x 8' x 8'6".


Isn't there a 9 cubic yard container? (I hate using imperial measurements but that's what the company called it). I used Baxters International Removals and I could have sworn they used 9 cubic yard containers for my stuff.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Warren D said:


> My missus is Australian and is always telling me how much cheaper a lot of items in Australia are compared to Spain and the UK. Isn't there a 9 cubic yard container? (I hate using imperial measurements but that's what the company called it). I used Baxters International Removals and I could have sworn they used 9 cubic yard containers for my stuff.


Im sure it may well be cheaper, but when you take into consideration shipping a bed half way over the world it may not be 

I'm talking shipping containers, i.e. the metal things you see on container vessels or on the back of trucks  I was working on the basis that if packed then it might well be cheaper to send it as container groupage than use a removals specialist. Thats why I commented on the bed. A lot of cost, considering you can buy a bed here for less than €100 ... depends what it is of course


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

sainomono said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone give some advice on shipping things from Australia to Spain?


Your best bet is to contact as many international removals companies in the Melbourne area as you can find (telephone directory and internet). I contacted loads in England before we came down here but many of them never got back to me with quotes, so i only ended up with a handful of quotes. I think I most companies were interested in much larger quantities than our meager belongings. 



Stravinsky said:


> Im sure it may well be cheaper, but when you take into consideration shipping a bed half way over the world it may not be


Of course. It's what we all need to take into consideration when it comes to removals. 
I wish I had brought more stuff with me from England than I did and I wish the missus had brought more stuff to England from Australia.  Even now we often buy things from the UK or Australia because it is cheaper than buying the exact same item here.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Warren D said:


> Your best bet is to contact as many international removals companies in the Melbourne area as you can find (telephone directory and internet). I contacted loads in England before we came down here but many of them never got back to me with quotes, so i only ended up with a handful of quotes. I think I most companies were interested in much larger quantities than our meager belongings.


Yes, thats why I suggested shipping container groupage rather than going to a removals specialist because in my experience for a smaller amount its quite possibly going to be cheaper, as long as its packed properly.


----------

